#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-02
<echoalpha5> Hi!!
<echoalpha5> anyone alive?!
<echoalpha5> Oh may God teh are all dead!!
<echoalpha5> Why oh Loed why!!
<cjohnston> echoalpha5: whats up?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-03
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #174 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue174
